# The Ohmwrecker Mod - Batch No.2



## Alex (8/7/14)

Skip to 2:37 to avoid the rambling.



Source
The base model will be $170, the exact same as this -> (link to pics)

Box options:
Standard black finish: +$0
Brushed finish w/ clear powder coat and black paint inlayed logo: +$25 (Removed this option because no one seemed to want it and it is a giant pain to actually make these, if you really want one pm me and we can try to work something out)
Optional laser etching: Price to be determined by what is requested
Button options
Black Otto P9: +$0
Brushed stainless button+$0
Chrome button: +$0
Magnet options
Standard silver magnets:+$0
Black magnets (same magnets but black epoxy coated by the manufacturer): +$0
Gunmetal magnets:+$0
Screen Options - I order my screens from China, they are the same exact ones as you would buy here but much cheaper, the only down side is that shipping takes around 4 weeks. If you want a custom screen color and dont want to wait I can get it off amazon, but it will usually be an extra $5.
Chip options

This is pretty pointless but if you want me to build it with a 60w raptor chip I can do that (I've never actually built one but its the same as the OKR). Just thought I'd add that as an option if someone wants it.

Battery sled mod
I can mod the battery sled to be compatible with flat tops so the wrappers dont get caught and mess up your battery/mod. The only downside to this is that while it will still work with button top batteries, it will be a MUCH tighter fit.


----------

